# Coding for subcutaneous nodule



## drhoads (Sep 4, 2012)

Please help with coding op report.  2 x 2 x 1 subcu nodule left lower extremity.  After sedation, the pt was prepped and draped in the sterile fashion.  The area for incision was infiltrated with local anesthetic.  An elliptical incision was made over the palpable mass, carried down and excised.  Hemostasis was achieved with electrocautery.  The wound was closed in layers with simple interrupted 3-0 Monocryl in the subcutaneous space and a running mattress suture of 3-0 Prolene for the skin.   There were no complications.  I am torn between 11402 & 27618?


----------



## papplegate (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,  I would go for the 27618  based on the fact that 11402 has a non-layered closure [see notes prior to codes in CPT book] and your report stated a layered closure.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Sep 5, 2012)

what does path say?


----------



## drhoads (Sep 9, 2012)

path report states is was a lipoma.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Sep 9, 2012)

then it is coded form musculo-skeketal secction......all lipomas are in that section.   tumor of fat


----------



## drhoads (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for all your help!


----------

